# Was ist das?



## reinie (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
war schön einige Zeit nicht mehr aktiv. Nun benötige ich Mal Hilfe. Ich hatte nach meinem Urlaub ein paar f
Fadenalgen in meinem kleinen Teich. Wohl nicht verwunderlich bei dem Wetter.
Beim entfernen dieser ist mir das auf dem Bild zu sehende Getier ins Netz gegangen.
Größe, wie eine ausgewachsene Nacktschnecke. Konsistenz ähnlich.
Hatte zwei davon im Netz.
Was kann das sein?
Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Markus

P.S. Ich hätte die Suche bemüht. Weiß jedoch nicht, wonach ich suchen sollte.


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

na ja, es ist eine im Teich ertrunkene Nacktschnecke, würde ich sagen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## reinie (2. Juli 2017)

Daran hatte ich auch gedacht. Konnte es mir jedoch nicht so Recht vorstellen.


----------



## jolantha (2. Juli 2017)

Glaub ich auch nicht so wirklich dran . Die __ Nacktschnecken, die ich in den Teich geworfen habe, um zu testen, ob meine
Fische die mögen, kamen alle wieder raus . Warum sollen die ertrinken ???
Höchstens vielleicht, wenn sie sich in den Algen verheddern


----------



## reinie (2. Juli 2017)

Dafür waren es zu wenige Algen, denke ich.
Und es waren zwei dieser ..... Megaamöben.


----------



## Wild (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe schon des öfteren ertrunkene __ Nacktschnecken im Teich gefunden. Manche kommen eben nicht mehr raus bzw. finden den Weg zum Ufer nicht.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2017)

Hi,

ich schließe mich da Kai an. Das ist ein ersoffener spanischer Schleimer



jolantha schrieb:


> Die __ Nacktschnecken, die ich in den Teich geworfen habe, um zu testen, ob meine
> Fische die mögen, kamen alle wieder raus . Warum sollen die ertrinken ???



kommt halt immer drauf an wie lange sie als Lungenatmer "im submersen Zustand" bleiben. Sie halten zwar mit ner 1/2-1h schon deutlich länger durch als unsereins, aber wenn sie sich in ihrem Schneckentempo unter Wasser verlaufen, sich in Algen verheddern ect. wars das dann

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2017)

Dann häng ich mich mal an eh wir noch ein Thema haben mit:
Was ist das?
  
Kann man ja dann wenn diese Monster einen Namen haben entsprechend verschieben 
Auf jedenfall fressen sie gern die Blüten der __ Stockrosen, wie sympathisch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2017)

Hi Rene,

das sind rotköpfige Lochfraßkäfer

aber nee, die kenn ich auch net (hab ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo Rene,
sieht so aus wie eine __ Käfer der Gattung Triplax. Vielleicht Triplax russica. Das wird deinen __ Stockrosen leider nicht helfen.
petra


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2017)

Könnte sein, Danke Petra. Ich werd in diese Richtung weiter suchen. Mal sehen ob es was bringt, oder noch jemand anderes eine Idee hat.


----------

